# Surf Fishing Hatteras



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm headed down there tomorrow and I was just wondering what's running there this time of year. A buddy of mine told me he was catching drum down there this past weekend and that's why I'm goin.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Upper slot size pups & yearlings on grubs. Small pups & puffers on shrimp. Big drum should be hitting bait soon.


----------



## whiting1 (Jan 1, 2009)

bronzbck1 said:


> Upper slot size pups & yearlings on grubs. Small pups & puffers on shrimp. Big drum should be hitting bait soon.


Enjoy active searching/casting/jigging (vs. soaking bait). Was wondering what type of grubs are typically used....? range of jig wts? Thanks


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

3/8 to 1/2 jig head with 3" and 4" grubs


----------



## whiting1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for info. I have heard many use gulp shrimp as tails. Using just regular rubber tails - do you have any preferred colors for tails?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> 3/8 to 1/2 jig head with 3" and 4" grubs


What rod are you using tossing those around?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Bronzbck uses a 8' Century rod for throwing jigs .... I built it for him and it is different, real short butt .... River


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

River said:


> Bronzbck uses a 8' Century rod for throwing jigs .... I built it for him and it is different, real short butt .... River


how short?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I also use the Carolina Cast Pro 8' rod. I got 14 today


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The butts about 6" if I remember correctly, Bronzbck didn't want the butt to hook his jacket while kajak fishing .... River


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> I also use the Carolina Cast Pro 8' rod. I got 14 today


Dang! Nice work bronzbck1.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Only 2 today saw 2 more so far


----------

